# Κατά μονότονων υποτιμητών της νοημοσύνης μας



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

Η παρακάτω συνέντευξη με τον ψυχίατρο Ιωάννη Τσέγκο δημοσιεύτηκε στις 16/11/2008 στο περιοδικό της Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας. Αν αγνοείτε το ζήτημα, υπάρχει διαδικτυογραφία στο τέλος. Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω σχόλια. Τα «επιχειρήματα» μιλάνε από μόνα τους — ξεκινώντας από τον τίτλο.


*Ιωάννης Τσέγκος *

*«ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΤΟΝΙΚΟ, ΤΟ “ΑΒΓΟ” ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ “ΑΓΑΠΩ”! ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ»*​

*Φταίει το μονοτονικό για τις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες των παιδιών, ισχυρίζεται ο πρόεδρος του Ανοικτού Ψυχοθεραπευτικού Κέντρου, κραδαίνοντας σχετική έρευνά του. Κάποιοι συμφωνούν και κάποιοι τον θεωρούν ιδεοληπτικό. Οι τελευταίοι τού προτείνουν να επαναλάβει την έρευνά του, βάζοντας τα παιδιά να διδαχτούν όχι το πολυτονικό αλλά μια ξένη γλώσσα. Η βελτίωση των γλωσσικών δεξιοτήτων, λένε, θα είναι ίδια.* 

ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ: ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ
ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗ: ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ ΔΗΜΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ 

_Το Ανοικτό Ψυχοθεραπευτό Κέντρο ανακοίνωσε πρόσφατα [Σ.Συντονιστή: το 2005] μία έρευνα. Σύμφωνα μ’ αυτήν, τα παιδιά που διδάσκονται την ιστορική ορθογραφία των ελληνικών —πολυτονικό, δηλαδή— αναπτύσσουν γρηγορότερα τις αντιληπτικές τους ικανότητες σε σχέση με εκείνα που διδάσκονται μονοτονικό! Πρόεδρος του Κέντρου είναι ο ψυχίατρος Ιωάννης Τσέγκος, οι θέσεις του οποίου, καθώς και το σχετικό βιβλίο «Η εκδίκηση των τόνων» (Εναλλακτικές Εκδόσεις), που κυκλοφόρησε μαζί με τους άλλους δύο ερευνητές, τον Θαλή Παπαδάκη και τη Δήμητρα Βεκιάρη, προκάλεσαν πραγματικό σάλο. Ο Ιωάννης Τσέγκος κυκλοφόρησε πριν από λίγες μέρες και νέο βιβλίο, το «Κατά μονοτόνων και πνευματοκτόνων», από τις Εκδόσεις των Φίλων._

*Μα πώς μπλέχτηκαν έτσι κουβάρι φιλόλογοι, πολιτικοί και ψυχίατροι μαζί, για τα μάτια της γλώσσας μας;*
«Οι πολιτικοί είναι άσχετοι και επικίνδυνοι. Διότι το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να μαζεύουν ψήφους. Και υπέκυψαν στο λαϊκισμό της ευκολίας, καταργώντας την ιστορική ορθογραφία της γλώσσας μας; Και πώς το αποφάσισαν; Με τροπολογία του Βερυβάκη σε άσχετο νομοσχέδιο! Το φαντάζεσαι; Να καταστρέφεις την ελληνική γλώσσα, με ιστορία 3 χιλιάδων ετών, μέσα στα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα, με τροπολογία!»

*Γιατί η Δεξιά δεν έκανε αντιπολίτευση; Ευκαιρία δεν ήταν;*
«Μα ο “εθνάρχης” Καραμανλής ήθελε κι αυτός να εμφανίζεται ως προοδευτικός. Το ίδιο και ο Ράλλης. Ο Ανδρέας ήθελε να φαίνεται ακόμη πιο προοδευτικός και να αφαιρέσει από την Αριστερά το μονοπώλιο της προοδευτικότητας. Κάπως έτσι σκέφτηκαν να καταργήσουν τους τόνους. Ικανοποιώντας ταυτόχρονα και τους συνδικαλιστές».

*Όμως, οι κορυφαίοι μας φιλόλογοι δεν συμφωνούν καθόλου με τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνάς σας. Ο Δημαράς, ο Κριαράς, ο Μαρωνίτης ...*
«Γνώμη τους. Ας το αποδείξουν. Ψυχίατροι είναι; Επομένως, με τι κριτήρια κρίνουν μια επιστημονική έρευνα; Εδώ και 25 χρόνια δεν έγινε ούτε μία έρευνα για το θέμα! Ο χώρος μας δεν αμφισβήτησε τη μεθοδολογία της δικής μας. Εμείς στηριχθήκαμε σε έγκυρα επιστημονικά τεστ διεθνώς, το WISC-III και το ΑΘΗΝΑ. Και αποδείξαμε ότι στην εξοπλιστική ηλικία του παιδιού, μεταξύ 5 και 12, η διδασκαλία της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας μας επί τουλάχιστον δύο ώρες την εβδομάδα, προκαλεί ταχύτερη νοητική ανάπτυξη των παιδιών. Οι φιλόλογοι που έχουν αμφιβολίες, καλά θα κάνουν να διαβάσουν προσεκτικά το βιβλίο και επίσης να δούνε τι θα κάνουν με τη δική τους επιστήμη, που πάει κατά διαόλου». 

*Δηλαδή;*
«Μα οι σημερινοί μας φιλόλογοι έχουν βγει από σχολές που διδάσκουν αυτοί που έφεραν το μονοτονικό. Είναι λογικό οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών να έχουν δυσκολίες...» 

*Οι τόνοι, όμως, δεν έχουν σχέση με την καθαρεύουσα.*
«Φυσικά. Μα η κατάργηση των τόνων τη δημοτική κατέστρεψε κυρίως. Διότι τώρα κανένας δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει σωστά. Το ακούς στο ραδιόφωνο και στην τηλεόραση. Όλοι παρατονίζουν. Διότι οι τόνοι δεν ήταν μπιχλιμπίδια. Είχαν ρόλο. Ακόμη και άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι μιλάνε λάθος. Έχει καταργηθεί ο ρυθμός, η αρμονία που έχει μέσα η ελληνική φράση. Αυτά τα εξασφάλιζε ο τονισμός και γι’ αυτό ακριβώς μπήκαν και οι τόνοι από τους Αλεξανδρινούς. Αυτό το είπε πολύ γλαφυρά και ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος, μελετώντας μουσικά το ζήτημα: πως αλλιώς, ας πούμε, εκφέρεται η λέξη “αβγό” και αλλιώς η λέξη “αγαπώ”! Η πρώτη έχει οξεία, η δεύτερη περισπωμένη. Είναι μακρά η εκφορά της. Ειδάλλως, με το μονοτονικό, το αβγό γίνεται αγαπώ! Ένα και το αυτό».

*Η αρχαία γλώσσα, όμως, δεν είχε τόνους.*
«Σιγά το επιχείρημα! Οι αρχαίοι ήξεραν προφορικά όλον τον Όμηρο. Όταν όμως χάθηκε η επαφή με την κλασική Ελλάδα και έπρεπε οι Αλεξανδρινοί να μάθουν τη γλώσσα μέχρι τα Εκβάτανα, έβαλαν τους τόνους, ώστε να διατηρηθεί ο ρυθμός και να διευκολυνθεί η εκμάθηση των ελληνικών». 

*Κι εμείς, για διευκόλυνση, βγάλαμε τους τόνους.*
«Η διευκόλυνση των Αλεξανδρινών στόχευε στη μάθηση των ελληνικών. Η δική μας στοχεύει στην απομάθηση. Το μονοτονικό καθυστερεί το μυαλό των παιδιών. Τα παιδιά, που στην έρευνά μας έκαναν δύο ωρίτσες πολυτονικό, διαπιστώθηκε, έπειτα από τεστ, πως από πολλές πλευρές υπερτερούν εκείνων που δεν είχαν αυτή την εκπαίδευση».

*Σε τι υπερτερούν;*
«Στην ανάπτυξη των ικανοτήτων τους, όπως την προσεγγίζει η σύγχρονη ψυχολογία. Είχαμε ένα μοντέλο 50 παιδιών. Τα 25 έκαναν και πολυτονικό, τα 25 μονοτονικό. Τα εξετάσαμε στην αρχή και στο τέλος του έτους. Συμπέρασμα; Τα παιδιά που διδάχθηκαν μονοτονικό υστερούσαν εμφανώς, στην αντίληψη και στη μνήμη». 

*Πότε και από ποιους ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα;*
«Κυρίως απ’ τον Μεσοπόλεμο και μετά. Από μια μερίδα των λεγόμενων προοδευτικών — όχι όλων, όμως. Επικεφαλής ήταν ο Δημήτρης Γληνός, που ήταν εκπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα του αμερικανικού ιδρύματος Κάρνεγκι». 

*Αριστερό εκπρόσωπο είχαν οι Αμερικανοί στην Ελλάδα;*
«Αυτό να το απαντήσετε εσείς, οι ιστορικοί. Εγώ τι να πω; Εξάλλου οι ίδιοι τα λένε. Ο Φίλιππος Ηλιού και ο Αντώνης Λιάκος. Πως εκπρόσωπος του ιδρύματος Κάρνεγκι στην Ελλάδα ήταν ο Γληνός».

*Τι σκοπούς είχε αυτό το ίδρυμα;*
«Να γραφτεί μια νέα ελληνική ιστορία, χωρίς αιχμές. Αποστειρωμένη. Δεν ήρθαν στην κ. Ρεπούση ξαφνικά αυτές οι ιδέες περί “συνωστισμού”. Είχε γίνει δουλειά εδώ και χρόνια από τους Αμερικανούς. Είναι παλιά ιστορία. Η ελληνική γλώσσα ήταν μέσα στους στόχους τους. Να εξαφανιστεί. Να γίνει λατινική γραφή».
*
Γιατί ένα αμερικανικό ίδρυμα να ασχολείται με την ελληνική γλώσσα;*
«Για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι. Και να πάψουμε να είμαστε Έλληνες, με την κυριολεκτική σημασία του όρου. Ώστε μετά να περνάει ευκολότερα, χωρίς πολιτισμικές αντιστάσεις, η πολιτική τους στα Βαλκάνια. Όμως, λαός χωρίς δική του γλώσσα και ιστορία τι λαός είναι; Όπως οι Σκοπιανοί. Προτεκτοράτο».

*Και τι προτείνετε; Να επανέλθει το πολυτονικό προαιρετικά;*
«Προαιρετικά ο καθένας γράφει όπως θέλει. Και στα σουαχίλι. Δεν μπορεί, όμως, το παιδάκι της εξοπλιστικής ηλικίας, που λένε οι ψυχολόγοι, του δημοτικού δηλαδή, να το ξεκόβουν από τις γλωσσικές του ρίζες. Θα έπρεπε να διδάσκεται στο δημοτικό, 3-4 ώρες, την αρτιμελή ελληνική γραφή. Για να μη γινόμαστε ρεζίλι και στους ξένους, δηλαδή».

*Γιατί γινόμαστε ρεζiλι;*
«Διότι οι Ευρωπαίοι ξέρουν ελληνικά. Τα σπουδάζουν. Και βλέπουν ότι εμείς δεν τα ξέρουμε πια. Και κουνάνε το κεφάλι τους και λένε τι αίσχη είναι αυτά που κάνατε με τη γλώσσα σας; Κατήργησαν οι Γάλλοι το πολυτονικό τους; Οι Άγγλοι τη δασεία, το h; Όχι. Έχουν ένα σωρό σύμφωνα που δεν προφέρονται. Γιατί αυτοί ξέρουν πως η γλώσσα είναι η πνευματική τους ρίζα. Ο πολιτισμός τους. Εάν χαθεί, χάθηκαν».

*Εμείς γιατί;*
«Διότι ήρθε σ’ εμάς το τσουνάμι του δήθεν εκσυγχρονισμού και δεν βρήκε αντιστάσεις. Θέλαμε την ευκολία μας. Και θελήσαμε να γίνουμε τσιράκια της λογικής αυτής, υιοθετώντας τα σχέδια των διαφόρων “αριστερών” Κάρνεγκι φαουντέισον».

*Εννοείτε ότι ήθελαν να γίνουμε αμερικανάκια;*
«Πες το κι έτσι. Να γίνουμε ΗΠΑνθρωποι, σωστότερα. Στα παιδιά μας, όμως, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να στερείς ικανότητες. Τη γλώσσα τους. Οπότε οι γονείς καλά θα κάνουν να υπολογίσουν στον οικογενειακό προϋπολογισμό για τις ξένες γλώσσες και άλλο ένα μικρό ποσό για μία επιπλέον ξένη γλώσσα: τα ελληνικά!»​

*Διαδικτυογραφία:*

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_civ_2_07/02/2006_172741
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/04/blog-post_29.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/05/blog-post.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/05/blog-post_11.html
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/demokra.html
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print.php?e=B&f=14761&m=S02&aa=1
http://anorthografies.blogspot.com/2005/12/update-29606.html

Από την όχθη των... ηττημένων:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_issues.jsp?dt=03/03/2006&pid=51&id=59095528
http://kratylos.blogspot.com/2006/02/blog-post.html

Αποσπώ μία παράγραφο από το άρθρο της κυρίας Άννας Ιορδανίδου στο Βήμα:
Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα, το οποίο θέτουν και οι ίδιοι αλλά στο οποίο δεν δίνεται απάντηση, είναι «πώς η ενασχόληση με τα αρχαία ελληνικά επιδρά σε μη λεκτικές οπτικοαντιληπτικές δοκιμασίες, όπως είναι η συναρμολόγηση αντικειμένων». Με την ίδια λογική, οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον δραστηριότητα στην οποία θα υποβαλλόταν η μία ομάδα των μαθητών, π.χ. περισσότερες ώρες διδασκαλίας μαθηματικών ή μουσικής, θα μπορούσε να έχει αποτέλεσμα την εμφάνιση στατιστικά σημαντικής διαφοράς σε κάποια δοκιμασία δεξιοτήτων. Αντίθετα, όσον αφορά τις δοκιμασίες γλωσσικών δεξιοτήτων, όπου, λόγω συνάφειας, θα ήταν πιθανό να επιδράσει η εκμάθηση των αρχαίων ελληνικών, η «έρευνα» δεν έδειξε διαφορές στις επιδόσεις μεταξύ των δύο ομάδων μαθητών. Αυτό πάντως δεν εμποδίζει τους συγγραφείς να γράφουν σαν να είχε επιβεβαιωθεί η υπόθεσή τους ότι το πολυτονικό έχει θετική επίδραση και το μονοτονικό αρνητική στην ψυχοεκπαιδευτική εξέλιξη του παιδιού. ​
Βλέποντας το εξώφυλλο του νέου βιβλίου, νιώθω την ανάγκη να φωνάξω: «Τόνους, χασάπη!»


----------



## sunshine (Nov 23, 2008)

Δεν έχω λόγια...
(Προφανώς επειδή διδάχτηκα το μονοτονικό, οπότε είμαι λίγο υπανάπτυκτη)


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

Στην παραπάνω συνέντευξη, ο Τσέγκος διατείνεται ότι το πρόβλημα με το μονοτονικό ξεκίνησε στα χρόνια του Μεσοπολέμου, από τον Δημήτρη Γληνό, που ήταν «εκπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα του αμερικανικού ιδρύματος Κάρνεγκι». Μέσα στους στόχους των Αμερικανών ήταν να «εξαφανιστεί [η ελληνική γλώσσα]. Να γίνει λατινική».

Ομολογώ ότι δεν ένιωσα κάποια εξειδικευμένη αγανάκτηση. Έριξα ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη στον κουβά με τα μυθεύματα, εκεί που ρίχνω άλλωστε και κάθε παραμύθι για οργανώσεις ή έθνη που επιβουλεύονται τη γλώσσα μας και θέλουν την καταστροφή της (άστε πια τι τραβάει ολόκληρος ο ελληνισμός από τους αδίστακτους επιβουλείς — πειράζει το «επιβουλείς» ή είναι αδόκιμο; να το κάνω «επιβουλευτές» ή να το αφήσω;).

Όμως ο Σαραντάκος δεν τα αφήνει αυτά να πέσουν κάτω. Έβγαλε το συγκεκριμένο παραμυθάκι από τον κουβά και το λιάνισε στην κιμαδομηχανή του.

Τσεγκιές


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 9, 2009)

> ...Να καταστρέφεις την ελληνική γλώσσα, με ιστορία 3 χιλιάδων ετών, μέσα στα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα, με τροπολογία!»



Επιχειρηματολογία ανάλογη με αυτήν του ψυχίατρου:
Υπήρχαν τονικά σύμβολα πριν 3 χιλιάδες χρόνια;
Στην Ελληνιστική περίοδο δεν εμφανίστηκαν;
Οι Έλληνες του Χρυσού Αιώνα ήταν κάφροι και αντεθνικά στοιχεία;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω:

1. αν τα περί Γληνού, Κάρνεγκι και τα σχετικά αληθεύουν (και δεν έχει και σημασία, άλλωστε)
2. αν όντως η διδασκαλία στα παιδιά του πολυτονικού _μόνο_ όντως έχει τα αποτελέσματα που διατείνεται ότι έχει.

Αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτό που λέει:

_ " Όταν όμως χάθηκε η επαφή με την κλασική Ελλάδα και έπρεπε οι Αλεξανδρινοί να μάθουν τη γλώσσα μέχρι τα Εκβάτανα, έβαλαν τους τόνους, ώστε να διατηρηθεί ο ρυθμός και να διευκολυνθεί η εκμάθηση των ελληνικών»_

είναι όντως έτσι. Δεν νομίζω κιόλας ότι το αμφισβητεί κανένας αυτό (γλωσσολόγος ή otherwise).

Και ξέρω επίσης ότι αυτά που λέει για τους τόνους, τα πνεύματα και τα προσωδιακά χαρακτηριστικά του λόγου είναι επίσης αλήθεια. Δυστυχώς, η πόλωση που έχει δημιουργηθεί (μονοτονικό = δημοτική = πρόοδος, ενώ πολυτονικό = καθαρεύουσα (; ) = συντηρητισμός), εμποδίζει και τα δύο στρατόπεδα να δουν και να κρίνουν το ζήτημα αντικειμενικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω ποια ψήγματα επιστημονικής ακρίβειας υπάρχουν στη συνέντευξη, θα πρέπει να ψάξω με φακό. Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με τα «προσωδιακά χαρακτηριστικά του λόγου». Δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο η συνέντευξη εκτός αν εννοείς τα αβάσιμα που έχουν πει κατά καιρούς ο Σαββόπουλος ή ο Ράμφος (σεβαστοί και οι δύο, κατά τ' άλλα). Ωστόσο, δεν έχουμε ακριβώς δύο στρατόπεδα. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι επιστήμονες στο κέντρο, που αντιλαμβάνονται σαφέστατα και το ρόλο του πολυτονικού και το ρόλο του μονοτονικού. Αυτοί που φωνάζουν για επιστροφή του πολυτονικού ή δεν ξέρω ποιοι από το άλλο άκρο (στις δεκαετίες που γινόταν η συζήτηση για τη δημοτική υπήρξαν και ακραίες απόψεις) δεν ανήκουν στο χώρο των επιστημόνων που αποφεύγουν να συνδυάζουν τη γλωσσολογία με τα πολιτικά φρονήματα. Όσες φορές έχει γίνει πόλωση του γλωσσικού λόγω των πολιτικών φρονημάτων, η γλώσσα δεν βγήκε κερδισμένη.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποια ψήγματα επιστημονικής ακρίβειας υπάρχουν στη συνέντευξη, θα πρέπει να ψάξω με φακό.



Όπως δήλωσα, δεν ξέρω αν η εκμάθηση αρχαίων ή πολυτονικού έχει τα αποτελέσματα που αυτός ισχυρίζεται, γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε ψυχογλωσσολόγος, ούτε ψυχοθεραπευτής, ούτε ψυχολόγος για να το κρίνω. 'Οπως δεν είσαι κι εσύ άλλωστε. Οπότε πώς θα μπορούσες να το κρίνεις; 

Κρατάω το μυαλό μου ανοιχτό, αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι τα πορίσματά του είναι έγκυρα έτσι όπως τα παρουσιάζει. Προσωπική μου υποψία είναι ότι ενδεχομένως θα πετύχαινε ανάλογα αποτελέσματα με την εκμάθηση μιας ξένης γλώσσας ή ενός μουσικού οργάνου, για παράδειγμα.



nickel said:


> Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς με τα «προσωδιακά χαρακτηριστικά του λόγου». Δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο η συνέντευξη εκτός αν εννοείς τα αβάσιμα που έχουν πει κατά καιρούς ο Σαββόπουλος ή ο Ράμφος (σεβαστοί και οι δύο, κατά τ' άλλα).



Προσωδία (από το ΛΝΕΓ): 

1. ο μουσικός τονισμός σε διάφορες γλώσσες (π.χ. στην Αρχαία Ελληνική) με βάση τη μακρότητα ή βραχύτητα των συλλαβών.
2. τα γλωσσικά φαινόμενα (ένταση, ύψος φωνής, χρόνος) που συνοδεύουν τον προφορικό λόγο ΣΥΝ. επιτονισμός
3. ΜΕΤΡ. η αξιοποίηση τής μακρότητας ή βραχύτητας των συλλαβών για την παραγωγή ποιητικών μέτρων (π.χ. στην Αρχαία Ελληνική)
4. ΜΟΥΣ. οι κανόνες που καθορίζουν την εκφορά μεμονωμένων φθόγγων και την άρθρωσή κατά τη σύνδεσή τους.

Αναφέρομαι και στις τέσσερις σημασίες.



nickel said:


> Αυτοί που φωνάζουν για επιστροφή του πολυτονικού ή δεν ξέρω ποιοι από το άλλο άκρο (στις δεκαετίες που γινόταν η συζήτηση για τη δημοτική υπήρξαν και ακραίες απόψεις) δεν ανήκουν στο χώρο των επιστημόνων που αποφεύγουν να συνδυάζουν τη γλωσσολογία με τα πολιτικά φρονήματα.



Άνθρωποι σαν τον Καστοριάδη ή τον Ελύτη εννοείς; ΟΚ. 

Όπως και να έχει όμως, αυτό δεν καθιστά αυτομάτως το πολυτονικό άκυρο και τους πολυτονιστές δαυλίτες (έκλεισε παρεμπιπτόντως) ή νεοφασίστες.

Και τις απόψεις του Σαββόπουλου και του Ράμφου, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσες να μου συστήσεις κανά βιβλίο ή άρθρο (κόπιπάστο) που να τις αντικρούει επιστημονικά και αναλυτικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

_Για την έρευνα:_ Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι ειδικός επιστήμονας. Μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι, αν μια ομάδα παιδιών λύνει σταυρόλεξα ή παίζει ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια που δεν παίζει μια άλλη, κάποιο αποτύπωμα θα αφήσει στην πρώτη. Και δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πολλά από έρευνες για να διαπιστώσεις ότι πρώτα μπήκε ο σκοπός αυτής της έρευνας και μετά επιχειρήθηκε (χωρίς επιτυχία) να βγουν τα συμπεράσματα που επιδίωκαν. Αλλά δεν το λέω και δεν χρειάζεται να το πω εγώ ή κάποιος μη ειδικός: αποφάνθηκαν οι ειδικοί. Και το να κρατάμε το μυαλό μας ανοικτό, δεν σημαίνει «μπάτε, σκύλοι, αλέστε».

_Για τις 4 σημασίες της προσωδίας_: Οι τρεις έχουν σχέση με τα αρχαία ή τη μουσική. Η δεύτερη (τα γλωσσικά φαινόμενα που συνοδεύουν τον προφορικό λόγο) δεν έχει σχέση με τον γραπτό λόγο. Είχαμε στο πολυτονικό κάποια αλλαγή στην εκφορά λόγω δασείας ή περισπωμένης; Θα διαβάσεις αυτή την ερώτηση διαφορετικά αν γράψω «Εἴχαμε στὸ πολυτονικὸ κάποια ἀλλαγὴ στὴν ἐκφορὰ λόγω δασείας ἢ περισπωμένης;»

«Άνθρωποι σαν τον Καστοριάδη ή τον Ελύτη εννοείς;»
Και αυτοί σεβαστοί και χιλιάδες οι σεβαστοί, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σεβόμαστε και τις κοτσάνες των σεβαστών. Άλλο η αγάπη τους για το πολυτονικό και άλλο οι συναισθηματικές αρλούμπες.

Όπως και να έχει όμως, αυτό δεν καθιστά αυτομάτως το πολυτονικό άκυρο και τους πολυτονιστές δαυλίτες (έκλεισε παρεμπιπτόντως) ή νεοφασίστες.
Σιγά μην κρίνω τις πολιτικές απόψεις των ανθρώπων (που πολλοί είναι και φίλοι) από το γεγονός ότι εμμένουν στο πολυτονικό. Ή να θεωρήσουμε δημοκράτη αυτόματα τον κάθε μονοτονιστή.

Και τις απόψεις του Σαββόπουλου και του Ράμφου, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν μπορούσες να μου συστήσεις κανά βιβλίο ή άρθρο (κόπιπάστο) που να τις αντικρούει επιστημονικά και αναλυτικά.
Εντός λεπτών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Για τα του Σαββόπουλου: 
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/02/1_23.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/06/blog-post_08.html
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2007/06/blog-post_309.html
(Φτάνει το πρώτο.)


Έμμεση αναφορά στα του Ράμφου:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/ouritsa.html

Κάτι άλλο που είχα διαβάσει κάπου, δεν το βρίσκω τώρα.

Τα κείμενα του Σαββόπουλου και του Ράμφου:
http://www.antibaro.gr/society/polyton4.htm
http://www.polytoniko.org/ramfos.php?newlang=el


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> _Για την έρευνα:_ Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι ειδικός επιστήμονας. Μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι, αν μια ομάδα παιδιών λύνει σταυρόλεξα ή παίζει ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια που δεν παίζει μια άλλη, κάποιο αποτύπωμα θα αφήσει στην πρώτη.



Κάτι τέτοιο πιστεύω μας πέρασε όλων από το μυαλό. Αλλά αυτό δεν ακυρώνει την έρευνά του. Όταν θα έχουν γίνει έρευνες που θα λένε ότι τα του Τσέγκου είναι μπούρδες, τότε. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τον υπερασπιστώ, γιατί τα περί υπεροχής της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής και των Ελλήνων (ο θεός είναι Έλλην), τα θεωρώ ανοησίες. 



nickel said:


> _Για τις 4 σημασίες της προσωδίας_: Οι τρεις έχουν σχέση με τα αρχαία ή τη μουσική. Η δεύτερη (τα γλωσσικά φαινόμενα που συνοδεύουν τον προφορικό λόγο) δεν έχει σχέση με τον γραπτό λόγο. Είχαμε στο πολυτονικό κάποια αλλαγή στην εκφορά λόγω δασείας ή περισπωμένης; Θα διαβάσεις αυτή την ερώτηση διαφορετικά αν γράψω «Εἴχαμε στὸ πολυτονικὸ κάποια ἀλλαγὴ στὴν ἐκφορὰ λόγω δασείας ἢ περισπωμένης;»



Νομίζω πως την διαβάζω διαφορετικά, ναι. Πώς ακριβώς όμως, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Διαβάζοντάς την, έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα τονίσω τις συλλαβές και τους ήχους *λίγο* διαφορετικά.

Πολυτονικό διδάχτηκα στις πρώτες τάξεις του Δημοτικού. Τώρα πια, ούτε που το θυμάμαι. Αν βρω χρόνο, θα το ξαναπιάσω από καθαρό ενδιαφέρον. Όμως αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι η Αρχαία Ελληνική έχει πολύ "ψωμί" όσον αφορά την προσωδία της και πολλά από αυτά έχουν μεταφερθεί στη Νέα Ελληνική, π.χ. ας πάρουμε το όμικρον και το ωμέγα. Αλλιώς προφέρω τη λέξη Αυλόνα και αλλιώς Αυλώνα. Το πρώτο ενστικτωδώς το βγάζω κλειστό, το δεύτερο ανοιχτό. Και άλλα πολλά, τα οποία κατά καιρούς συναντώ στη δουλειά μου, αλλά που τώρα δεν τα θυμάμαι, γιατί δεν σχετίζεται άμεσα με το αντικείμενό μου και δεν έχω τον χρόνο να ασχοληθώ.

Ή π.χ. τη λέξη Κυότο. Άλλο Κυ-ό-το κι άλλο Κιό-το. 

Όλα αυτά, μετράνε. Είναι σημαντικά πράγματα. Αυτό εννοώ -μεταξύ άλλων- όταν μιλάω για τη προσωδία. Αλλιώς ακουγόταν το ο, αλλιώς το ω, αλλιώς τα ι, υ, και η. Αυτοί που διαφωνούν ισχυρίζονται ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει, γιατί στη Νέα Ελληνική τα μακρά και βραχέα έχουν χαθεί, μαζί με τα ανοικτά και τα κλειστά. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι έχουν εξαλειφθεί. Αλλιώς με προδιαθέτει να ανοίξω το στόμα μου η Αυλόνα και αλλιώς η Αυλώνα ή ο Αυλώνας. Και όσοι έχουν κάνει φωνητική ή ξέρουν από αυτό (καθώς και μουσική), θα ξέρουν ότι όλα αυτά δεν είναι άνευ σημασίας. Ίσως, αυτό ή κάτι παρόμοιο να προσπάθησε ο Σαββόπουλος να πει με λίγο άχαρο τρόπο. Θα το μελετήσω λίγο παραπάνω και θα επανέλθω.

Αναγνωρίζω βέβαια ότι σήμερα έχουν σχεδόν εξαλειφτεί, όπως επίσης αναγνωρίζω ότι προτάσεις για επαναφορά του πολυτονικού, μάλλον αστείες ακούγονται. Αλλά δεν στερούνται ούτε βάσης, ούτε λογικής.

Διαφορετικά, έχουμε σίγουρα φτάσει σε αυτό που μου είπε κάποτε ένας ταξιτζής:

"*Τι να τα κάνω εγώ ρε φίλε, τα τρία ι;*" Κι έχει δίκιο, αν αγνοήσουμε στοιχεία προσωδίας, σωστής εκφοράς του λόγου και ορθογραφίας. 

Αλήθεια, τι να τα κάνουμε; 

Ή το άλλο που ανέφερα, εδώ. 



nickel said:


> «Άνθρωποι σαν τον Καστοριάδη ή τον Ελύτη εννοείς;»
> Και αυτοί σεβαστοί και χιλιάδες οι σεβαστοί, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να σεβόμαστε και τις κοτσάνες των σεβαστών. Άλλο η αγάπη τους για το πολυτονικό και άλλο οι συναισθηματικές αρλούμπες.



Η άποψη που είχε εκφράσει ο Καστοριάδης είχε εσωτερική λογική και συνέπεια. Καθόλου συναισθηματική δεν ήταν. Του Ελύτη, ίσως να ακούγεται έτσι, αλλά σαν μάστορας και μεγάλος υπηρέτης του λόγου, ίσως να ήξερε διαισθητικά κάτι παραπάνω.

Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερα στοιχεία, όταν βρω περισσότερο χρόνο. Τα προσωδιακά και μουσικά στοιχεία και χαρακτηριστικά του λόγου μπορεί να είναι endangered species, αλλά υπάρχουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

_Περί έρευνας:_ Είπαμε (το είπαμε, δεν το είπαμε;) — όχι επειδή έφαγε ο άλλος χρόνο και χρήματα για μια ανόητη έρευνα, να πρέπει να ρίξουμε και άλλα χρήματα μόνο και μόνο για να αντικρούσουμε την ανοησία! Υπάρχουν πιο εύκολοι τρόποι. Ήδη πολύ μελάνι χύθηκε γι' αυτήν.

_Μακρά και βραχέα:_ Να πούμε ότι μακρό και βραχύ ή ανοικτό και κλειστό, π.χ. με τη διαφορά που έχει το «ο» στο dock /dɒk/ από το «ο» στο fall /fɔːl/ δεν υπάρχει στην ελληνική εδώ και δυο χιλιετίες. Έτσι λένε, δεν ζούσα. Έζησα όμως τα πρώτα 26 χρόνια μου με πολυτονικό, μέχρι και βαρείες διόρθωνα καθημερινά επί δύο χρόνια, αλλά την αλλαγή από το πολυτονικό στο μονοτονικό την έκαναν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και, σε διαβεβαιώνω, ο _βαρόνος_ δεν άλλαξε καθόλου από τον καιρό που τον έγραφα _βαρώνο_ (ή _βαρῶνο_). Όσο για τις περισπωμένες, δεν θυμάμαι να βοηθούσε ποτέ η προφορά του «α» για το αν θα μπει οξεία ή περισπωμένη. (Μην μπερδεύεις το Κυότο με το Κιότο και την τάση που έχεις να βλέπει «ιο» και να θες να το προφέρεις σαν τον «γιο», γιατί μετά θα έχεις πρόβλημα και με, ας πούμε, τον _Αξιό_. Πού μπορεί να επηρεάσει εκεί το πολυτονικό ή η ορθογραφία;)

Του Καστοριάδη ολόκληρο υπάρχει κάπου;


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jul 6, 2010)

Ίσως θα ενδιέφερε τους αγαπητούς φίλους η αναλυτική βιβλιοκρισία τής συναδέλφου Λουκίας Ταξιτάρη στον 18ο τόμο τού περιοδικού Γλωσσολογία, που είναι τώρα διαθέσιμη εδώ.
Με συγκροτημένο λόγο διαλύει τις πλάνες και εκθέτει ένα προς ένα τα μεθοδολογικά σφάλματα της έρευνας Τσέγκου, αποδεικνύοντας το σαθρό της θεμέλιο. Το εξαιρετικό της άρθρο τιτλοφορείται «Η εκδίκηση των τόνων ή επιστημονικές ατονίες;»

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Dr Moshe. Η κυρία Ταξιτάρη χειρίζεται άριστα τα επιστημονικά εργαλεία της και εύκολα θα μπορούσε να πειστεί κάθε καλόπιστος, γιατί το κείμενο της είναι μεθοδικό και σαφέστατο. Όταν όμως ο άλλος έχει στηρίξει το ιδεολόγημά του πάνω σε σαθρά επιστημονικά θεμέλια, δεν είναι εύκολο να δεχτεί το επιστημονικό λάθος, γιατί, εκτός από την επιστημοσύνη του, γκρεμίζεται και το ιδεολόγημα. Και τι θα κάνουν μερικοί χωρίς το ιδεολόγημα…

Πολύ καλά κάνει η κυρία Ταξιτάρη και θυμώνει στο τέλος:

Ο αβασάνιστος ισχυρισμός ότι το πακέτο πολυτονικό–Αρχαία Ελληνικά–ιστορική ορθογραφία έχει ευεργετικές συνέπειες στη ψυχοεκπαιδευτική ανάπτυξη του παιδιού, χωρίς να προηγηθεί προσεκτικός σχεδιασμός και έλεγχος όλων των παραγόντων που επιδρούν στην ανάπτυξη των παιδιών, είναι τουλάχιστο εγκληματικός στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα. Στον απόηχο δύο αιώνων σύγκρουσης και εθνικού διχασμού όσον αφορά στο γλωσσικό ζήτημα, η δημοσίευση μιας τέτοιας μελέτης είναι δυνατό να οδηγήσει σε επικίνδυνες κακοτοπιές την ελληνική γλώσσα και εκπαίδευση και φυσικά το ανυποψίαστο κοινό που είναι ακόμα ευαίσθητο σε τέτοια θέματα. Ως επιστήμονες έχουμε υποχρέωση τόσο απέναντι στην επιστήμη που διακονούμε όσο και απέναντι στο μέλλον της κοινωνίας μας για αντικειμενική και επιστημονικά αξιόπιστη στάση και πληροφόρηση. Το βάρος της ευθύνης πολλαπλασιάζεται όταν πρόκειται για θέματα τόσο σοβαρά και απαιτητικά, όπως είναι η γλώσσα και η εκπαίδευση.​


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2011)

Κάπου έναν χρόνο μετά, το θέμα επανήλθε στην επικαιρότητα· η συνέχεια εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8963-Μα-τι-θέλουν-τέλος-πάντων-οι-πολυτονιστές .


----------

